# Finished chocolate salted caramel



## Thig (Dec 27, 2015)

I finished my chocolate salted caramel port style wine today. It finished a little early at 1.003 before the fpac but with the addition of 1125ml of 190 proof Everclear I think the alcohol helps balance the sweetness. The chocolate and slightly salted flavor really come through. 

This one ranks up there close to the coffee port.


----------



## shadowr434 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm in primary right now with this kit. I'm planning on using E&J to boost. Everclear sounds strong, how does it work? Are you aging it?


----------



## Thig (Dec 30, 2015)

It takes much less of the Everclear to reach the desired abv than it does brandy and because it is a neutral tasting spirit I believe it changes the taste less. I have used both in the past and prefer the Everclear, you may not. I was a little disappointed the yeast pooped out at 1.003 but overall it turned out really nice.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds good thing. On my 3rd coffee Port ready to bottle The. First of the year.


----------



## Thig (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes Joe the coffee port is a favorite. I have made it twice and when I get low on inventory I will make it again, if it is still being offered.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 1, 2016)

joeswine said:


> Sounds good thing. On my 3rd coffee Port ready to bottle The. First of the year.



First of the year? On Dec. 31? Cutting it a little fine there, aren't you, Joe?


----------



## joeswine (Jan 1, 2016)

Tasted it yesterday this one is ready for adding the coffee beans 3per bottle, done, thig would like to exchange with you I have a blackberry Port sitting should be ready for tasting by March, interested.


----------



## Thig (Jan 1, 2016)

Sure thing Joe, you talking about the chocolate salted caramel? I plan to bottle in a couple months. It is in the carboy now aging a little although I really don't think it is necessary with this one.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 1, 2016)

I did a double batch (2 x 3gals) a while back and was quite pleased with it. Didn't add any alcohol to it. My wife took one taste and said "order two more, we're gonna need to replace this when we give it as Christmas gifts". Just bottled batch 2 about a month ago, it's been a real hit with our family and friends.


----------



## Thig (Jan 1, 2016)

Johnd, I probably didn't need to add the add the alcohol but I wanted to be close to the abv of a true port, around 20%. To be honest I also like a little burn, I love bourbon and look forward to a nice pour.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 2, 2016)

Thig ,yes just a 375 bottle to taste when ever you are ready. Thanks


----------



## Thig (Jan 2, 2016)

joeswine said:


> Thig ,yes just a 375 bottle to taste when ever you are ready. Thanks



I have to check my supply of bottles but I will contact you when I bottle it.


----------



## Arne (Jan 11, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> First of the year? On Dec. 31? Cutting it a little fine there, aren't you, Joe?



Ha ha, didn't say which year. Happy New Year everybody(just a bit late). Arne.


----------



## ericcif (Jan 11, 2016)

I did the brandy on a chocolate/cherry last year. I've been eyeballing this kit and think I'll try the everclear this time.


----------



## shadowr434 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thig said:


> It takes much less of the Everclear to reach the desired abv than it does brandy and because it is a neutral tasting spirit I believe it changes the taste less. I have used both in the past and prefer the Everclear, you may not. I was a little disappointed the yeast pooped out at 1.003 but overall it turned out really nice.



I had that issue with the Chocolate Raspberry. The Salted Caramel actually ran straight and true right down the line and cleared nicely. I'm gonna rack and infuse tomorrow and put it into bulk for 6 months. Tastes great but not as much salted caramel as I would have liked.


----------



## shadowr434 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thig said:


> I finished my chocolate salted caramel port style wine today. It finished a little early at 1.003 before the fpac but with the addition of 1125ml of 190 proof Everclear I think the alcohol helps balance the sweetness. The chocolate and slightly salted flavor really come through.
> 
> This one ranks up there close to the coffee port.



Just curious how much that is in quarts or more straight forward, how many bottles?


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 25, 2016)

We started this kit last year, added the finings then put it to bed for a bit.

We tasted it a couple of nights ago. Holy smokes, you guys this stuff is dangerous!


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm going to have to give this one a try. It has all the right words, chocolate, salt, caramel, port, dangerous.


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 26, 2016)

It is really, really wonderful. It may be just a tad too sweet for us. I'm thinking of putting it to bed on a little bit of oak and some Everclear just to temper the sweetness a bit.


----------



## Busabill (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey fellas, may I ask what brands of kits you guys are using here and where to find them for the coffee port and the salted caramel port? They sound great! Would love to give them a shot!


----------



## Jericurl (Oct 15, 2016)

Busabill said:


> Hey fellas, may I ask what brands of kits you guys are using here and where to find them for the coffee port and the salted caramel port? They sound great! Would love to give them a shot!



Sorry no one ever got back with you on this. My kit was from Wine Expert.
They have different flavors that come out every year.


----------



## Jericurl (Oct 15, 2016)

So, I've got my Chocolate Salted Caramel Port up on the countertop, ready to be bottled tomorrow.
We took one more taste of this for quality control. This one is incredible. The smell is amazing.
The taste is smooth and delicious.
We aged on a vanilla bean and some oak. I really think that smoothed it out quite a bit.
I was going to give this out as Christmas presents....I'm not sure anymore...

eta: I started this one on 10-12-15, so it is exactly 1 year old. Wow, the difference between 3, 6, and 12 months is astounding.


----------



## geek (Oct 15, 2016)

@Jericurl
That's the one I should've purchased instead of the RJS Vanilla Fig.
We'll see....


----------



## Jericurl (Oct 15, 2016)

geek said:


> @Jericurl
> That's the one I should've purchased instead of the RJS Vanilla Fig.
> We'll see....



I didn't purchase the Vanilla Fig and I wanted it. If I find one floating around I'm probably going to snap it up.

Did you start yours already? Thoughts?


----------



## geek (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes, still fermenting but almost done at 1.010
I'm not very sure if I'm going to like it but we'll see...


----------



## Johnd (Oct 15, 2016)

I did a double batch of this last year. At bottling, my wife asked me to get another double batch going, which I obliged. We have two bottles left from the first batch, and all 30 from the second. We've been very pleased with this kit.


----------



## geek (Oct 16, 2016)

Jericurl said:


> I didn't purchase the Vanilla Fig and I wanted it. If I find one floating around I'm probably going to snap it up.
> 
> Did you start yours already? Thoughts?



Maybe we can have a trade down the road


----------



## Jericurl (Oct 16, 2016)

geek said:


> Maybe we can have a trade down the road



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------

